# Soy and bees



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Is soy-meal bad for bees?
What happens if they take some on a diluted sugar solution?


----------



## greengecko (Dec 16, 2008)

You may want to verify the residual level of the insecticide imidacloprid in the soybean meal. I beleive the EPA established tolerance for soybean meal is 4.0 ppm (parts per million).

Source: http://www.thefederalregister.com/d.p/2005-07-13-05-13370

Some believe bee behavior is affected at levels between 3-16 ppb (parts per billion).


----------

